# Define "weenie"?



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

How do you know if you're a weight weenie?

I believe I'm having the symptoms. 
I've been thinking serioiusly about getting a scale.  

I'm practically obsessed with having a sub-16lb aluminum bike.
But I see weenies that aren't happy unless their bikes are sub 13lbs.
I don't want a bike that's light at the expense of safety or performance. 
Up until now, I think I'm being reasonable when it comes to what I want. 

I wouldn't spend $1000. to save 1/2 pound, but do always look for the most cost effective ways to shed grams. 

So, when am I reasonable and when do I cross into "weenie" territory?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

You're definitely not a weenie. How about spending $500 to save 13 grams! Now that's a weenie. Plus only one scale? Yes, its sub 13 lbs and see about 7,000 miles plus per year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Kelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Easy: If your bike weight is less than 1/10th of your weight you are a weight weenie. 

Rule does not apply to Clydes.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mark Kelly said:


> Rule does not apply to Clydes.


Why not? I've heard some brag about saving a few grams even though they're 250+.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> You're definitely not a weenie. How about spending $500 to save 13 grams! Now that's a weenie. Plus only one scale? Yes, its sub 13 lbs and see about 7,000 miles plus per year.:thumbsup:


Niccce! :thumbsup: 

Outstanding machine!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Mark Kelly said:


> Easy: If your bike weight is less than 1/10th of your weight you are a weight weenie.
> 
> Rule does not apply to Clydes.


Curious...what standards define a clyde?

Anybody over 150lbs?

I'm 205 at 5'9" (athletically built with a _few _[read: 15-20lbs] pounds of fat to shed in the gut area). 

205 at 5'2" would definitely be clydish I'd think.
But what about 205 at 6'2"?


----------



## catzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I find that the best definition of "weenie" is found through a Google Image Search.

HTH.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

......









without the bun...it weighs too much.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

guys (and gals) who spend more time fretting about the weight of their bikes than they do actually riding them = WEENIE

yeah, drink the KoolAid ..... saving those few grams WILL make you faster!!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

JustTooBig said:


> guys (and gals) who spend more time fretting about the weight of their bikes than they do actually riding them = WEENIE
> 
> yeah, drink the KoolAid ..... saving those few grams WILL make you faster!!


I shed a pound off my bike every morning after my coffee.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

JustTooBig said:


> guys (and gals) who spend more time fretting about the weight of their bikes than they do actually riding them = WEENIE
> 
> yeah, drink the KoolAid ..... saving those few grams WILL make you faster!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

wrong!


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mark Kelly said:


> Easy: If your bike weight is less than 1/10th of your weight you are a weight weenie.
> 
> Rule does not apply to Clydes.


I was gonna say


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think most weight weenies actually believe their anal weight savings are truly productive performance gains. $1000 for 1/2lb really isn't bad at all if you're aiming for a 13-14lb bike.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

juanmoretime: what cages are those? Do they have something that stops the bottle from sliding right through them?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

MarvinK said:


> I don't think most weight weenies actually believe their anal weight savings are truly productive performance gains. $1000 for 1/2lb really isn't bad at all if you're aiming for a 13-14lb bike.



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Except for many of us it's getting under 13. My WW bike in "heavy/normal" setup is 11.95lbs. Just looking at it makes me want to go out and ride. It's absolutely astounding to me that I can put a bike together that weighs less than 12lbs and can be ridden everyday without issue.

and that's the fun part about being a weight weenie.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Chain said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Well played sir.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mark Kelly said:


> Easy: If your bike weight is less than 1/10th of your weight you are a weight weenie.
> 
> Rule does not apply to Clydes.


No fair! Without that Clyde proviso I could ride a Wal-Mart special and still be a weight-weenie


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> No fair! Without that Clyde proviso I could ride a Wal-Mart special and still be a weight-weenie


...and I am a weight weenie and it would be pretty tough to get a 12 pounder. Well, I suppose it's possible, but not on my salary.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

MarvinK said:


> juanmoretime: what cages are those? Do they have something that stops the bottle from sliding right through them?


They are BTP 9 gram cages, that includes the mounting bolts. No, they are not fragile. This is my 5th season with them. Only friction stops the bottle. They are designed to use tapered bottles. It so happens all the bottles I like to use are tapered. Camelbak and Polar insulated bottles are my bottle of choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

"I don't want a bike that's light at the expense of safety or performance". Then you are not a weenie!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

how about some weenie laws: the amount of time a weenie spends obtaining/modifying parts is inversely proportional to the probability that they ever go on a group ride for fear that an 18 year old kid in sneakers will kick their weenie ass on a 3% grade...


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

stevesbike said:


> how about some weenie laws: the amount of time a weenie spends obtaining/modifying parts is inversely proportional to the probability that they ever go on a group ride for fear that an 18 year old kid in sneakers will kick their weenie ass on a 3% grade...


:idea: this one is like a student who is late to class multiple times as in tardy again, or

re-tardy.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

stevesbike said:


> how about some weenie laws: the amount of time a weenie spends obtaining/modifying parts is inversely proportional to the probability that they ever go on a group ride for fear that an 18 year old kid in sneakers will kick their weenie ass on a 3% grade...


You might be surprised how hard my bike gets ridden and how nationally I rank in the Master's tt. I noticed you had a tt bike as an avatar.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Have you stripped the paint off your bike and components to shave some grams?

No?

You're not a weenie.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> You might be surprised how hard my bike gets ridden and how nationally I rank in the Master's tt. I noticed you had a tt bike as an avatar.


well, you can't ride your road bike at nationals or masters worlds since it's not UCI legal and even if it doesn't get inspected someone can protest if you place well. For my TT bike the last thing I worry about is weight. I just added a 280 gram adamo saddle since it lets me get a steeper effective seat tube angle that's UCI legal. I don't care if it comes at a 100+ gram weight penalty. I worry about weight on the mountain bike I race but it's pretty easy with stock parts to get it under 19lbs - there's no point to go weenie since components like super light forks decrease performance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Surprised there haven't been any light weight climber types chiming in. I think there was at least a 5lb weight drop between my Bianchi 928 C2C and the 928 T-Cube, although my shop lacks a highly accurate digital scale. Being about 10lbs lighter myself, on the hilltop finish, I noticed a dramatic difference. I was in the 3rd group due to massive splits from a nasty cross wind, but I think I impressed a few people on the final climb.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> well, you can't ride your road bike at nationals or masters worlds since it's not UCI legal and even if it doesn't get inspected someone can protest if you place well. For my TT bike the last thing I worry about is weight. I just added a 280 gram adamo saddle since it lets me get a steeper effective seat tube angle that's UCI legal. I don't care if it comes at a 100+ gram weight penalty. I worry about weight on the mountain bike I race but it's pretty easy with stock parts to get it under 19lbs - there's no point to go weenie since components like super light forks decrease performance.



I'm quasi-weenie meaning I upgraded some parts as they wore out to the lighter end stock components (e.g.150g lighter going with an Easton EC90 post v. brand x). This habit started back in my mountain bike days when I moved off my Ritchey hard tail to a low end Specialized Epic. The Epic was pounds heavier and took noticeably more effort to climb up steep sections as compared to the Ritchey. So, I've done the same with my road bike except I notice the weight difference more with accelerations than steady state climbing. Maybe that's why it was so evident with the mountain bikes. Climbs were always punctuated by little accelerations here and there to get up/around objects...


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

stevesbike said:


> well, you can't ride your road bike at nationals or masters worlds since it's not UCI legal and even if it doesn't get inspected someone can protest if you place well. For my TT bike the last thing I worry about is weight. I just added a 280 gram adamo saddle since it lets me get a steeper effective seat tube angle that's UCI legal. I don't care if it comes at a 100+ gram weight penalty. I worry about weight on the mountain bike I race but it's pretty easy with stock parts to get it under 19lbs - there's no point to go weenie since components like super light forks decrease performance.



so why is it you chimed in here? off to nationals with your non-ww equipment-- go on now!


----------

